# Ted Cruz Mulling Presidential Bid



## Lakhota (May 1, 2013)

> Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) has his eyes on a potential presidential run, Robert Costa of the National Review reported on Wednesday, citing discussions with the freshman Republican's inner circle.
> 
> &#8220;Ted won&#8217;t be opening an Iowa office anytime soon, but he&#8217;s listening,&#8221; a longtime Cruz associate told Costa. &#8220;This is all in the early stages; nothing is official. It&#8217;s just building on its own.&#8221;



More: Ted Cruz 2016? Freshman GOP Senator Eyeing Presidential Run: Report (UPDATE)

I love delusions of grandeur - especially from Texas lunatics.  Louie Gohmert would make a great VP.


----------



## Politico (May 2, 2013)

This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serial paster. Cruz is Canadian.


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

Politico said:


> This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serical paster. Cruz is Canadian.



Gee, is the Cruz crew too dumb to know that?  Actually, his mother was a U.S. citizen.



> Breathless staffers say hes got 2016 plans, but the Tea Party bully will never win a national election. Bank on it.
> 
> The story states clearly that Cruzs legal advisers say hed have no problem with eligibility. So there are unlikely to be Cruz birthers; Democrats dont do xenophobia and racism quite like the far right, which loves Cruz.



More: Ted Cruz will never be president - Salon.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 2, 2013)

Quick question.............................

Since the right had a problem with Obama being born in Hawaii (even though they claimed it was Kenya), what are they going to do with a person with a Hispanic name (Cruz) who was born in Canada?

I'd like to see how far Donald the Chump would be willing to investigate that....................


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 2, 2013)

I bet the average liberal thinks he's an actor in hollywood

I love the democrat primaries...I cant wait for the freakshow in 2016....with
who's gayer than the other
who wants more babies killed than the other
who wants to tax rich people....yet they always find an exemption from liberals
who can pretend to be a christian better
who will use the race card more often
Maybe Lakhota and rdean will both come out during the convetion, with rkelly singing.
Maybe you'll all necrophiliac rights to the platform


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Quick question.............................
> 
> Since the right had a problem with Obama being born in Hawaii (even though they claimed it was Kenya), what are they going to do with a person with a Hispanic name (Cruz) who was born in Canada?
> 
> I'd like to see how far Donald the Chump would be willing to investigate that....................


 

If he was born in Canada he's not eligible unless it was US soil.....we're smarter than liberals and know the rules....thanks


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 2, 2013)

buckeye45_73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Quick question.............................
> ...



Sorry.................but Ted Cruz WAS born in Canada......................



> Cruz was born in Calgary, Alberta, Canada, where his parents, Eleanor Darragh and Rafael Cruz, were working in the oil business.[9][10] His father was a Cuban immigrant to the United States during the Cuban Revolution.[11] His mother was born and reared in Delaware, in a family of Irish and Italian descent.[10][12] Cruz's family returned to the U.S. when he was four years old.[11]
> 
> Cruz attended high school at Faith West Academy in Katy, Texas,[13] and then graduated from Second Baptist High School in Houston



Ted Cruz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sorry....................but that teabagger asshole will never see the Presidency....................


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

Cruz camp sees no problem with eligibility (post #3).


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 2, 2013)

Yanno....................go ahead..................let Ted Cruz run for the presidency....................

It would be nice to see another Democrat win.


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

I hope he's eligible.  I hope he runs.  I hope he picks Louie Gohmert or Palin for his VP.  Oh happy days...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 2, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 

ok he's canadian and wont be president.....so what's your point? We're not sheep and once I found it out...it's over...I dont bitch about it. How hard was that to find out...it took Obama forever to get his shit out there......what a dumbfuck


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2013)

A neophyte Junior senator who things he's qualified to be president. Gawd, what's next?!


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

Cruz must have an awesome set of balls.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> A neophyte Junior senator who things he's qualified to be president. Gawd, what's next?!



Hey................we had some crazy bitch from Alaska who thought she was qualified to be one heartbeat away from the presidency.

Yeah...................what's next indeed?


----------



## Meathead (May 2, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Cruz must have an awesome set of balls.


Yeah, it's too bad about Michelle and Obama's.


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Cruz must have an awesome set of balls.
> ...



I've never doubted Michelle's.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 2, 2013)

Another Lakhota fail thread.....cant wait for more of these...owning Lakhota is just hilarious!


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 2, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> *Ted Cruz Mulling Presidential Bid*



*Saddle-UP.....*



> ....*BIRTHERS**!!!!!!*


----------



## Defiant1 (May 2, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I hope he's eligible.  I hope he runs.  I hope he picks Louie Gohmert or Palin for his VP.  Oh happy days...




No way.  Ted Nugent for VP.  He'll be the Enforcer.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 2, 2013)

Defiant1 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > I hope he's eligible.  I hope he runs.  I hope he picks Louie Gohmert or Palin for his VP.  Oh happy days...
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (May 2, 2013)

Cruz was born an American citizen. Therefore he is eligible.  I dont know his capabilities but the littlle bit I've seen looks good.  He is sure going to be better than the numbnuts we have now.  Then again a chimp with a stroke would be better than Obama.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 2, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Cruz was born an American citizen. Therefore he is eligible.  I dont know his capabilities *but the littlle bit I've seen looks good.*



How many times have we heard *THAT*, before??!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arehMcyi930]Yes sarah PALIN is stupid watch ! - YouTube[/ame]
*
​


----------



## cereal_killer (May 2, 2013)

Ted Cruz would have a ton of support. The left can laugh him off and criticize him all day long but he would be a force to be reckoned with..true story.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2013)

Ted will be legitimate to the reactionary and libertarians wings while pulling some true conservative support.  I know Ted, and he is a fun guy.  If he can pacify the far right while reaching to the center, he has a chance.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (May 2, 2013)

Meathead said:


> A neophyte Junior senator who things he's qualified to be president. Gawd, what's next?!



Lol.  I know, O wasn't qualified and still isn't.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 2, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Ted Cruz would have a ton of support. The left can laugh him off and criticize him all day long but *he would be a force to be reckoned with*..true story.



Yeah.....how many times have we heard *THAT*, before*??!!!!*



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKKKgua7wQk]SARAH PALIN BOOK SIGNING - Interviews with Supporters - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## buckeye45_73 (May 2, 2013)

Maybe the left will give us a dominican that we cant tell his age, and we'll have to spend another 3 years finding out if he's 35 or not.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ted will be legitimate to the reactionary and libertarians wings while pulling some true conservative support.  *I know Ted, and he is a fun guy*.




That's what *ALL the guys say??????*


​


----------



## ScienceRocks (May 2, 2013)

I could vote for him if he is pro-science. 

and willing to spend money on things that will keep this country number one...


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 2, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > A neophyte Junior senator who things he's qualified to be president. Gawd, what's next?!
> ...



Yeah....*we* heard that, back.....



> ...*in '93**!!!!!!!!!*









 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## cereal_killer (May 2, 2013)

Mr. Shaman said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> > Ted Cruz would have a ton of support. The left can laugh him off and criticize him all day long but *he would be a force to be reckoned with*..true story.
> ...


too many times to mention, but most of us knew it was a load of caca


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

Now that the cat is out of the bag, Cruz's giant ego will compel him to run for president - and the radical hardcore right will demand it.  Go Cruz!


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (May 2, 2013)

buckeye45_73 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Oh yes you are sheep.  Closet liberal sheep who know every fucking thing there is to know.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 2, 2013)

We have no idea what Cruz said.  Just what the liberal Huffington Post said.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



If his mother was born American, then Cruz is qualified: end of discussion.


----------



## Political Junky (May 2, 2013)

Love to see Cruz debate Hillary.


----------



## hazlnut (May 2, 2013)

Every time I see this thread....I ...


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2013)

cereal_killer said:


> Ted Cruz would have a ton of support. The left can laugh him off and criticize him all day long but he would be a force to be reckoned with..true story.



The only thing better than Cruz running for VP is if Paul (either one) was on the ticket with him.  You'd see a replay of 2012.  True story.


----------



## mmmjvpssm (May 2, 2013)

* Ted Cruz wasn't born in the United States *


----------



## candycorn (May 2, 2013)

mmmjvpssm said:


> * Ted Cruz wasn't born in the United States *



Why are you trying to derail it?  He would be the perfect candidate for the Democrats.


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

> Cruz&#8217;s mother was a U.S. citizen when he was born, and current U.S. law extends citizenship to anyone born to a U.S. citizen, regardless of where the birth takes place. The question is whether citizenship is the same thing as being a &#8220;natural-born citizen.&#8221;
> 
> Legal scholars generally agree that Cruz meets that requirement, and Cruz&#8217;s office agrees.



More: Can Ted Cruz run for president? And should he?



> Republican star was born in Canada, to a mother who was born in Delaware and Cuban father.
> 
> Advisers to Cruz &#8212; a Harvard Law-educated appellate lawyer who has argued dozens of cases before the U.S. Supreme Court and knows a thing or two about constitutional law &#8212; say that because his mother had U.S. citizenship at the time of his birth, it transferred to him on foreign soil.



More: Ted Cruz draws presidential buzz, but is he eligible? - David Catanese - POLITICO.com


----------



## Lakhota (May 2, 2013)

The Constitutional Meaning Of "Natural Born Citizen"


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 2, 2013)

mmmjvpssm said:


> * Ted Cruz wasn't born in the United States *



Doesn't matter.  Neither was McCain.


----------



## GHook93 (May 2, 2013)

I hope he does. The GOP field is looking mighty good. 
Cruz, Paul, Rubio, Christie, Paul, Jindal, hopefully Herman Cain and Susana Martinez! Of course Cain is still my pick, but I also like Rubio (I admire his courage) and Paul (Just sticks to his principals regardless).


----------



## Dot Com (May 2, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Ted will be legitimate to the reactionary and libertarians wings while pulling some true conservative support.  I know Ted, and he is a fun guy.  If he can pacify the far right while reaching to the center, he has a chance.


he sounds too much like a wannabe am radio guy to reach the center.


Lakhota said:


> Now that the cat is out of the bag, Cruz's giant ego will compel him to run for president - and the radical hardcore right will demand it.  Go Cruz!



he does think rather highly of himself. 

He might be better off pulling a "DeMint", obstructing as much as humanly possible then cashing-in on his taxpayer-financed position and go to Heritage or AEI.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Cruz was born an American citizen. Therefore he is eligible.  I dont know his capabilities but the littlle bit I've seen looks good.  He is sure going to be better than the numbnuts we have now.  Then again a chimp with a stroke would be better than Obama.



Really?  He was born in Canada to a Cuban father and an American mother........



> Cruz was born in Calgary, Alberta, Canada[1], where his parents, Eleanor Darragh and Rafael Cruz, were working in the oil business.[9][10] His father was a Cuban immigrant to the United States during the Cuban Revolution.[11] His mother was born and reared in Delaware, in a family of Irish and Italian descent.[10][12] Cruz's family returned to the U.S. when he was four years old.[11]



Ted Cruz - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Lakhota (May 3, 2013)

So, I assume Cruz is a Canadian citizen.


----------



## auditor0007 (May 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yanno....................go ahead..................let Ted Cruz run for the presidency....................
> 
> It would be nice to see another Democrat win.



Unless Hillary is in poor health, she will be running, and she will be our next president.  My bet is that Julian Castro is her running mate, and Texas goes blue.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno....................go ahead..................let Ted Cruz run for the presidency....................
> ...



I'm kinda hoping for that sort of outcome.

Although..................I don't think her running mate is up on the stage yet..............I think it's going to be someone that comes out (or is selected) around between July and November.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2013)

The left is as wrong about Cruz's citizenship and qualification to run for president as the right about Obama.

Cruz's mom is an American born in America.   End of story.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 3, 2013)

This is so bizarre!   Just like liberals always are.   Liberals say that Ted Cruz is mulling a presidential run, and despite all evidence to the contrary, including the fact that Ted Cruz never said anything at all, liberals believe it.

Now, when Cruz doesn't run, liberals will have a HUGE win as they can say they forced Cruz out of the race.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2013)

but he needs to get his turn as the clown car driver.

Its the Palin plan.


He knows there is no way in hell he can become president.


He wants a bunch of airtime to set up the book writing and speach making carreer that pays WAY more than any office.

Its a life time flow of stupid peoples money who will pay you to say what they want to hear.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2013)

BTW the guy is TOO UGLY to be president.

he looks like a love child between elvis and john belushi


----------



## Dot Com (May 3, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno....................go ahead..................let Ted Cruz run for the presidency....................
> ...


If that happened the USMB eXtreme rw'ers head's would 


Truthmatters said:


> but he needs to get his turn as the clown car driver.
> 
> Its the Palin plan.
> 
> ...



yeah. I don't care whats on the guys resume, he sounds like a rw tinfoiler  whenever I hear him speak. He took the Hagel nomination fiasco way too far making him a 'fringer' as well.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2013)

hes on the Palin plan.


ask Palin it pays well no matter how smart or stupid you are


----------



## Dot Com (May 3, 2013)

The guy is scary in an am radio sort of way.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2013)

these Palin plan people are going to lose much of their audience.

the big money wont be there anymore soon.

they are so stupid they dont know that.


as long as they are just using the republican party to make money the party dies.

too bad that is all the talent they have left in the party


----------



## g5000 (May 3, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> He was born in Canada to a Cuban father and an American mother........



That's beautiful.  Everything the birthers have been screaming about for years!  And for Cruz there is actual EVIDENCE.

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## g5000 (May 3, 2013)

Now all we have to do is claim Cruz is a Communist because his dad was from Cuba.  

Mwa.

Mwa-ha-ha.

Mwa-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaa...


----------



## g5000 (May 3, 2013)

Rafael Edward Cruz.  Calls himself "Ted".  Hmmmm...

Clearly, Rafael is trying to hide his Castro communist roots.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 3, 2013)

g5000 said:


> Rafael Edward Cruz.  Calls himself "Ted".  Hmmmm...
> 
> Clearly, Rafael is trying to hide his Castro communist roots.



If you don't like him, don't vote for him.


----------



## Dot Com (May 3, 2013)

"Rafael"?  Papers please


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The left is as wrong about Cruz's citizenship and qualification to run for president as the right about Obama.
> 
> Cruz's mom is an American born in America.   End of story.



I have to see a long form first......Seems like a commie


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2013)

I think hes a muslim AQ plant.

just kidding.


hes white so his record is fine and he can run for president.

Now if he were black?



see how stupid they are.


see how dishonest they are?


Obamas mother was ALSO a citizen and that doesnt stop the idiot right


----------



## Sallow (May 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) has his eyes on a potential presidential run, Robert Costa of the National Review reported on Wednesday, citing discussions with the freshman Republican's inner circle.
> >
> > Ted wont be opening an Iowa office anytime soon, but hes listening, a longtime Cruz associate told Costa. This is all in the early stages; nothing is official. Its just building on its own.
> 
> ...



YAY!



Be a huge landslide. For ANY Democrat.


----------



## g5000 (May 3, 2013)

A completely inexperienced candidate who has not even served one YEAR in the Senate.

Rafael has also never held a real job.  He has never owned or operated or even worked for a business!

I think we need to see his college records.  Did Rafael get into Princeton as an affirmative action student?


----------



## Dot Com (May 3, 2013)

he's way too extreme Right & it shows. If he were able to hide it, which he isn't, he might be able to garner a few undecideds/Indies.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 3, 2013)

Cruz is a smart guy.

he knows hes too ugly to win a presdiential election as well as he is in the wrong party to win.


Hes on the Palin Plan.

hes going to make some money cashing in on the fact resistant right until they are all dead of old age.

lots of retirement money to scoop up.

You travel arround and say stupid stuff these old people wnat to here and they pay you to travel arround and make a nice income.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 3, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yanno....................go ahead..................let Ted Cruz run for the presidency....................
> ...



Hillary might run.  She will not win.  The Dems already have a winning formula and it doesn't include running someone who reminds everyone of their ex-wife.
The next nominee will be another "clean articulate black man."  Look for Deval patrick to lock up the nomination.


----------



## Synthaholic (May 3, 2013)

Politico said:


> This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serial paster. Cruz is Canadian.



That only proves he's a dumbass for making any noises about running for POTUS.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (May 3, 2013)

KnobbyWalsh said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


....Primarily because *we avoid*.....



> ....*FAUX Noise**!!!!*



​


----------



## Sarah G (May 3, 2013)

It's diversionary on his part.  He's attempting slight of hand, oh look over here at me and my plans, pay no attention to gun legislation, background checks, etc..

He knows he can't win the presidency just like Palin knows she can't.  Typical Right wingnut strategy.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It's diversionary on his part.  He's attempting slight of hand, oh look over here at me and my plans, pay no attention to gun legislation, background checks, etc..
> 
> He knows he can't win the presidency just like Palin knows she can't.  Typical Right wingnut strategy.



Um, you realize he hasn't said anything about running, right?


----------



## The Rabbi (May 3, 2013)

g5000 said:


> A completely inexperienced candidate who has not even served one YEAR in the Senate.
> 
> Rafael has also never held a real job.  He has never owned or operated or even worked for a business!
> 
> I think we need to see his college records.  Did Rafael get into Princeton as an affirmative action student?



Obama proved experience doesn't matter.


----------



## Political Junky (May 3, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> It's diversionary on his part.  He's attempting slight of hand, oh look over here at me and my plans, pay no attention to gun legislation, background checks, etc..
> 
> He knows he can't win the presidency just like Palin knows she can't.  Typical Right wingnut strategy.


Yet another perpetual GOP candidate for president. It does pay well.


----------



## Mustang (May 3, 2013)

Ted Cruz and his sycophant campaign parade.


----------



## bendog (May 3, 2013)

he and Paul will trip over each other trying to prove to be the most bat shite crazy.

Our only hope is Chris Christie swinging his enormous head to look at one of them and say "stop being crazy."  LOL


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The left is as wrong about Cruz's citizenship and qualification to run for president as the right about Obama.
> ...



 damn those commie infiltrators


----------



## The Rabbi (May 3, 2013)

bendog said:


> he and Paul will trip over each other trying to prove to be the most bat shite crazy.
> 
> Our only hope is Chris Christie swinging his enormous head to look at one of them and say "stop being crazy."  LOL



Christie would have to quit eating Obama's ass in order to talk.  That won't happen.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2013)

Ted Cruz would make a great Republican candidate


----------



## whitehall (May 3, 2013)

The left would be a lot better off if they started worrying about the freaking president we have now instead of what's ahead for republicans in four years.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2013)

whitehall said:


> The left would be a lot better off if they started worrying about the freaking president we have now instead of what's ahead for republicans in four years.



John McCain
Mitt Romney
Ted Cruz


----------



## The Rabbi (May 3, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The left would be a lot better off if they started worrying about the freaking president we have now instead of what's ahead for republicans in four years.
> ...



Didn't polls indicate McCain and Romney were the most popular GOP candidates among Democrats?  Yes, they did.


----------



## Lakhota (May 3, 2013)

The GOP is the gift that keeps on giving.  I enjoy their lunacy, but I wish they'd stop obstructing Congress.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Ted Cruz is the only republican that Hillary fears.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 3, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, she's too busy being afraid of Obama's war on women.


----------



## velvtacheeze (May 3, 2013)

He's not a naturally born American, so I don't know why he thinks he's allowed to run for President.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> He's not a naturally born American, so I don't know why he thinks he's allowed to run for President.



As much as Obama and McCain.

If the lefties pull this in the election, they will lose millions of votes, just like the GOP did when the reactionaries fouled their pants with BHO hatred.


----------



## velvtacheeze (May 3, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> velvtacheeze said:
> 
> 
> > He's not a naturally born American, so I don't know why he thinks he's allowed to run for President.
> ...



You wish.  He wasn't brought to the USA till four years after his birth. His dad left Cuba for America, then left America for Canada.  That's very aimless. There's no proof that he intended to raise Ted as an American. Someone as shiftless Ted's dad probably was ready to raise Ted as Canadian. 

Anyway, if Ted Cruz is gonna be the GOP nominee, get ready for a left wing birther movement.  The right wing will only have itself to blame for it.


----------



## rightwinger (May 3, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



Cruz looks Kenyan to me


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 3, 2013)

velvtacheeze said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > velvtacheeze said:
> ...



If the left acts towardd Cruz the way the reactionary wing did to BHO, Cruz will win in a landslide.


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



By virtue of their winning the primaries, the polls indicated that that they were most popular among republicans as well.


----------



## blackhawk (May 3, 2013)

Next Presidential election is in 2016 the current year is 2013 and the left wingers are already obsessing over Cruz thinking about running for President there are only three words to describe this.


----------



## rdean (May 3, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) has his eyes on a potential presidential run, Robert Costa of the National Review reported on Wednesday, citing discussions with the freshman Republican's inner circle.
> >
> > Ted wont be opening an Iowa office anytime soon, but hes listening, a longtime Cruz associate told Costa. This is all in the early stages; nothing is official. Its just building on its own.
> 
> ...



We can only hope.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Next Presidential election is in 2016 the current year is 2013 and the left wingers are already obsessing over Cruz thinking about running for President there are only three words to describe this.



It's a political message board...

What else are we supposed to talk about for the next three years?


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> It's a political message board...
> 
> What else are we supposed to talk about for the next three years?


The successes of the Obama administration?


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It's a political message board...
> ...



GM is alive.......bin laden is dead


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wow, his successes can be reduced to a seven-word sound bite? Ok, I guess it's the 2016 general election then.


----------



## Truthmatters (May 4, 2013)

the republican party doesnt have a chance in hell of winning the 2016 election at this point fool.

they are working to reduce their possibilities as we speak


----------



## Truthmatters (May 4, 2013)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It's a political message board...
> ...



for the rest of you entire life you will see Obama speaking to huge adoring crowds while Bush has to be very careful who he speaks to and where he travels.

enjoy what your historically failed ideass did tio this country.

You may be too insane to see reality 


the rest of us see it clearly


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

Meathead said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Short but sweet isn't it?

GM representing the economic recovery
Killing bin Laden representing the war on terror

And Republicans fighting every inch of the way


----------



## J.E.D (May 4, 2013)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > A neophyte Junior senator who things he's qualified to be president. Gawd, what's next?!
> ...



tissue?


----------



## Intense (May 4, 2013)

*Moved To Election Forum*


----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Next Presidential election is in 2016 the current year is 2013 and the left wingers are already obsessing over Cruz thinking about running for President there are only three words to describe this.
> ...



The debt,economy, unemployment, immageration reform there are lots of political issues to talk about that are not three years away.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Interesting...why don't you start some threads on those, then you can ignore this one


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> The debt,economy, unemployment, immageration reform there are lots of political issues to talk about that are not three years away.


I think immageration reform could well be Obama's legacy of success, if only because no one knows what it is.


----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sadly people tend to ignore the threads of substance so they can focus on the trivial.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Next Presidential election is in 2016 the current year is 2013 and the left wingers are already obsessing over Cruz thinking about running for President there are only three words to describe this.



Surprising since Ted Cruz has yet to say anything on the subject.  Only the liberals at Huffington Post made it up.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Next Presidential election is in 2016 the current year is 2013 and the left wingers are already obsessing over Cruz thinking about running for President there are only three words to describe this.
> ...



We need to pace ourselves cuz this is already looking like the Clown Car Revisited. They'll trot them out, one by one and then, one by one, the nutters will go crazy for them and then, one by one, they'll fall to the wayside and the nutters will fall in love with the next one.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



It's the same as last time...

The nutters trot out their latest "star",  the boy wonder opens his mouth and everyone mocks him

Then we get.....Why are you laughing three years before the election?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



As long as the Do Nothing Republicans are obstructing and filibustering, there's not much to talk about. They're on yet another vacation right now but does anyone really believe they will suddenly vote on a jobs bill? Or, that they will do anything at all FOR the United States. 

Maybe you missed it but Cantor just said he was planning another 'appeal ObamaCare' bill. They've spent millions on it already on an effort that even a 6th grade civics class knows is pointless. 

BTW, you accidentally gave me a smile ... My adorable grand daughter used to pronounce "imagination" the way you spelled "immigration".


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Ted Cruz is trivial?

Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Next Presidential election is in 2016 the current year is 2013 and the left wingers are already obsessing over Cruz thinking about running for President there are only three words to describe this.
> ...



Seems to me the left would be more interested in which Democrats are considering a 2016 run for President than which Republicans might be given Obama won't be on the ballot again.


----------



## blackhawk (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Talking about a possible Cruz 2016 Presidential run in 2013 yep that is trivial perhaps you could wait till 2015 or at least after the 2014 midterms.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



He seems to be looking for an awful lot of face time for a trivial candidate

He is not up for reelection to the Senate for 5 1/2 years


----------



## Synthaholic (May 4, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Clinton, Biden, Cuomo, Warren, Warner...


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2013)

> Clinton, Biden, Cuomo, Warren, Warner...



A ticket head by Cruz or Christie would do very well against any of them.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> > Clinton, Biden, Cuomo, Warren, Warner...
> 
> 
> 
> A ticket head by Cruz or Christie would do very well against any of them.



Cruz is unelectable


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > > Clinton, Biden, Cuomo, Warren, Warner...
> ...



Folks said the same thing about Kennedy.

If you libs play the same card against Cruz that the reactionaries did against Romney, the Dems will lose in 2016.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



To paraphrase Lloyd Benson.......Cruz is no John Kennedy

The card liberals will play against Cruz is to endlessly replay what he says


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You didn't know Benson, and he would disagree with your analogy.

He would adivse you to not emulate the reactionary attacks on Cruz, simply concentrate on political differences.

His first advice to you would be to drop the Canadian birth crap.


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Like most Americans, Benson would be outraged at the antics of Cruz


----------



## Dot Com (May 4, 2013)

Cruz is a reverse anchor baby.


----------



## Dot Com (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



exactly. he sounds like an am radio version of joe mccarthy


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

The vilifying of Cruz is a bet preemptive. This kind of thing wears fast, and one would think that you would actually have a target before making an assault. I understand that he is not protected by political correctness like Obama, but at least he has an Hispanic name.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2013)

The liberals want to do what the reactionaries did with name calling in 2011 and 2012, and the libs will pay the same price, defeat, if they do it


----------



## rightwinger (May 4, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> The liberals want to do what the reactionaries did with name calling in 2011 and 2012, and the libs will pay the same price, defeat, if they do it



They will bury Cruz in his own sound bites


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The liberals want to do what the reactionaries did with name calling in 2011 and 2012, and the libs will pay the same price, defeat, if they do it
> ...



Not if that path follows the tactics of the reactionaries.


----------



## poet (May 4, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> > Sen. Ted Cruz (R-Texas) has his eyes on a potential presidential run, Robert Costa of the National Review reported on Wednesday, citing discussions with the freshman Republican's inner circle.
> >
> > Ted wont be opening an Iowa office anytime soon, but hes listening, a longtime Cruz associate told Costa. This is all in the early stages; nothing is official. Its just building on its own.
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOILOLOLOL
Against GOP hopefuls??? Jeb Bush, Rand Paul, Paul Ryan???? That's going to be one bitchfest I'm getting a truck load of popcorn for. Can't wait. Them girls are going to be pulling much hair.


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

poet said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOILOLOLOL
> Against GOP hopefuls??? Jeb Bush, Rand Paul, Paul Ryan???? That's going to be one bitchfest I'm getting a truck load of popcorn for. Can't wait. Them girls are going to be pulling much hair.


As if this threat could not get any stupider. It gives me pause to wonder if anyones' watching over us.


----------



## poet (May 4, 2013)

Meathead said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOILOLOLOL
> ...



Threat???? What threat? Put on your big girl panties and go sit in a corner somewhere.


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

poet said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...


That is really cool!! I suppose in your world that is  not only wit, but intelligence too.


----------



## poet (May 4, 2013)

Meathead said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



No...it's answering your response, on a level even you'd understand. And where is the threat? You never answered.


----------



## Meathead (May 4, 2013)

poet said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...


It's ok. The standard was decidedly low, not a racial comment you understand.


----------



## Ernie S. (May 4, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Cruz must have an awesome set of balls.



I could see po it making that comment, but Geez, Chief!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 5, 2013)

> Ted Cruz Mulling Presidential Bid



Oh please, oh please, oh please ............

Maybe $arah is avail as his running mate. 

Perfect.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 6, 2013)

Yeah.........................let's see a Cruz/Palin ticket in 2016.

It would be good to see how much the Dems can improve this country after the debacle of Jr./Cheney.


----------



## Meathead (May 6, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah.........................let's see a Cruz/Palin ticket in 2016.
> 
> It would be good to see how much the Dems can improve this country after the debacle of Jr./Cheney.


The Dems have had over four years of "improving" the country with Obama's "tons of neat stuff" and "hope & change". High unemployment, economic stagnation, bloated debt and lots of free stuff like food stamps are not what most would call neat stuff.

What are they waiting for, 2016?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 6, 2013)

Meathead said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.........................let's see a Cruz/Palin ticket in 2016.
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (May 6, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



That lame poster has already been debunked.  Time for a new talking point.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 7, 2013)

Meathead said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.........................let's see a Cruz/Palin ticket in 2016.
> ...



Interesting..............unemployment is at a lower level than what it was under Jr., and the stock market is hitting record highs, and has DOUBLED under Obama.

The only people holding the economy back from getting better is the GOP, but that's because they don't want to see Obama succeed.

As a matter of fact, it's recently been said that the only reason the GOP does things, is because they're afraid of Obama being seen as successful.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 7, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Unemployment is higher than when Obama took office.
Most people dont care about the stock market.
Household income is below what it was when Obama took office.
Household wealth is lower than when Obama took office.
The deficit is larger than when Obama took office.

So unless you're one of the wealthy you've been screwed by this Obama economy.  You are one of the wealthy, right, Cockslurper?


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



Unemployment is at 7.5%. It was 8% when he took office
Millions of Americans have had their 401k double under Obama
Income is down
Household wealth has nearly doubled since the end of the recession
The deficit is almost half of what it was when Obama took office


----------



## Stephanie (May 7, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> I hope he's eligible.  I hope he runs.  I hope he picks Louie Gohmert or Palin for his VP.  Oh happy days...



blaa blaa blaa...spew


----------



## Katzndogz (May 7, 2013)

So far, Ted Cruz has not indicated he was interested in running for president.  It remains a masturbatory dream of the left.


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> So far, Ted Cruz has not indicated he was interested in running for president.  It remains a masturbatory dream of the left.



How does a Canadian become US President?

Where is Orly Taitz when you need her?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 7, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > So far, Ted Cruz has not indicated he was interested in running for president.  It remains a masturbatory dream of the left.
> ...



First the man himself has to indicate that he intends to run for president.  So far, Cruz' presidency run is a figment of liberal imagination.


----------



## Lakhota (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Political Junky (May 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


>


You'd expect the birthers to go wild over a Canadian running for president, wouldn't you?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2013)

Politico said:


> This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serial paster. Cruz is Canadian.



I heard him say he's eligible. 

But, he's very stupid.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serial paster. Cruz is Canadian.
> ...



When someone like you says someone is stupid I know the opposite is the case.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (May 21, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



It would be WAY fun, doncha think? LOL

It looks like it will be the same long drawn out circus as they put on last time and Cruz would fit nicely into the Clown Car. And loons like katzenDumb will love every single one of them.


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



"Debunked" how, exactly?

The same way Clinton's surplus was "Debunked"?

By George W. Bush?


----------



## Katzndogz (May 21, 2013)

Liberals are still trying to make up republican candidates.


----------



## rightwinger (May 21, 2013)

Cruz cannot get elected President

His biggest problem is that the guy is just not likeable


----------



## Lonestar_logic (May 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serical paster. Cruz is Canadian.
> ...



He's ineligible to run for President.

He is not a natural born citizen.

But don't let the facts stop your lies.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2013)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



He is a natural born citizen.  But he hasn't indicated any desire to run.


----------



## Katzndogz (May 21, 2013)

The only indication that Cruz is considering a run is coming from liberals who have already fabricated a Palin Cruz ticket.   They can fabricate anything they want to masturbate over, but they are thinking that it's real.


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Lakhota said:
> ...



No..he is not.

And he cannot run.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


What country is he a citizen of?


----------



## theHawk (May 21, 2013)

Lakhota said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > This just continues to prove you are Leftytoon serical paster. Cruz is Canadian.
> ...



"Democrats dont do xenophobia and racism quite like the far right"

 Thats laughable, Dems are far more racist when it comes to destroying minority conservatives.

Look how they went apeshit to destroy Palin, Cain, Clarence Thomas....now Rubio, Cruz...

Any Repub minority is a huge threat to Dems, so they will stop at nothinng to destroy them.


----------



## theHawk (May 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Slowing the "growth" of increase in deficits still isn't reducing it.  

The deficit will continue to grow until there is NO annual deficit.

That's like saying "look my Visa bill is only $600 this month when last month it was $1000, I reduced my debt without paying a penny!"


----------



## rightwinger (May 21, 2013)

The Rabbi said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



The same one Arnold Schwartzenegger is a citizen of


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Schwartzenegger is a citizen of Austria as well as the U.S.  Which one do you mean?


----------



## Sallow (May 21, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> Love to see Cruz debate Hillary.



Cruz is a bit less likable than Romney was..

In other words..his charisma would be measured in negative numbers.


----------



## The Rabbi (May 21, 2013)

Sallow said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Love to see Cruz debate Hillary.
> ...



Newsflash: He just switched parties and endorsed gay marriage.
Bet you're all over him now.


----------

